# Combination factor..



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

SO I have two beautiful Green Terror's that I have grown out since fry. I do not want to let go of these guys!!

Unfortunately, but fortunately, I have four kigoma frontosa that will need the tank that they are in. 

I am aware of the ideal water parameter differences that both of these fish have, and am also aware of the aggressiveness of the GT's versus the naturally passiveness of the group of fronts, and am worried about the combination.

I would love to keep these fish, harmoniously and both comfortable in their environment, together!!

Is this strictly a bad idea? Could I try it out, and if any problems persist, act accordingly? 

Give me your best knowledge, eager fish lovers.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

In a sufficiently large tank it could work but I wouldn't hold out my hopes for a match made in heaven. Make sure the fronts are in there first and have time to settle in and provide lots of hiding and see how things go. If it doesn't work out you'll have to get rid of one or the other. If it does, you're good to go.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

exoskeletal said:


> I am aware of the ideal water parameter differences that both of these fish have, and am also aware of the aggressiveness of the GT's versus the naturally passiveness of the group of fronts, and am worried about the combination.


You answered yourself right there. It's brutally hard to let go of fish you love. I hate doing it too but sometimes it's for the better. There's a chance you can lose the fronts from water chemistry or bullying. Why not choose one type and recreate the proper environmnent for them?


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> You answered yourself right there. It's brutally hard to let go of fish you love. I hate doing it too but sometimes it's for the better. There's a chance you can lose the fronts from water chemistry or bullying. Why not choose one type and recreate the proper environmnent for them?


Yeah, I figured so. I guess I will chose the fronts, and throw in some yellow labs with them. That will be nice.

As for the GT's, rather than get rid of them.. maybe just grab another tank for them  damn MTS...

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

